# immigration agent



## jester111111 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm new here and new to Canada immigration process. 
I thought this would be a good place to ask for an advice and hear other peoples opinion. 
My wife and I are both Polish. Six years ago we moved to live in beautiful city of Bristol, south west England. Our daughter was born here two years ago. We're doing quite well but in recent years England become bit overcrowded so we thinking about moving to Canada. 
As many others, we're going to use Skilled Worker Visa to apply for permanent residency. 
Now, my question is what's your experience with using Immigration Agent/Consultant?
Is it really worth paying all that money to get things done or is it possible to apply and go through the process on your own?
I'd appreciate your voice in that matter.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Immigration consultants are expensive and mostly they just audit/check what you enter on the application documentation. If your English is good (yours seems to be) then there's no reason why you need such assistance, IMO.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I am dead against immigration agents, as the above poster said they will charge you ridiculos amounts of money to pretty much forward your application on.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Sometimes it is best. At least to ensure you have all your T's crossed. There are good ones & bad ones. Check the immigration section of my website listed below if you do decide to use one. I only have ones listed that people have personally recommended to me.

You may want to check out the provincial nomination program. It may be your easiest route.


----------



## jester111111 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for all your thoughts. After checking several websites and online services I had the same feeling. Everything is there, available for downloading. Although, we risk making mistakes on the applicaton and extending the whole process...


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

jester111111 said:


> Thank you for all your thoughts. After checking several websites and online services I had the same feeling. Everything is there, available for downloading. Although, we risk making mistakes on the applicaton and extending the whole process...


To make a mistake is almost inpossible


----------

